# Synthmaster Player is Free Until November 1st [OVER]



## Reid Rosefelt (Oct 17, 2019)

SynthMaster Player is a simplified version of SynthMaster with limited editing capabilities. It comes with 1800 factory presets. Users can edit the 12 easy parameters or the bypass states of layer/global effects assigned for each preset by the sound designer. 
Get it free until Nov 1 *HERE*

*

*


----------



## Monkey Man (Oct 17, 2019)

Thanks for the heads-up, man!


----------



## Reid Rosefelt (Oct 18, 2019)

Monkey Man said:


> Thanks for the heads-up, man!


The player often sells for $4 to $9 anyway, but you get a serious discount on full SynthMaster and SynthMaster One if you have it.


----------



## Monkey Man (Oct 18, 2019)

I jumped on it hoping that a discount down-the-road would be possible, so thank you for the confirmation mate! :emoji_beers:


----------



## kv331audio (Oct 19, 2019)

Hi guys,

Bulent here from KV331 Audio! Thanks for sharing this news here!


----------



## bill5 (Oct 22, 2019)

I bought this cheap from Plugin Boutique. You want this synth! Great post!


----------

